# What's your favorite bicycle



## mrhy56

My 1984'Cinelli Super Corsa









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWalrus

Well I only have one bike right now - my Cannondale SuperSix EVO. So I guess it's my favorite. And with good reason - since it's been through quite a few rides with me - including a 90 km endeavor in the middle of a thunder / hail storm. When you've being belted by half-frozen spring rain, you can barely shift or brake, and you can hardly see the riders in front of you for the rain that's coming in from every direction - you tend to bond with the bike you're on!


----------



## mpalmer

I always thought that the spokey dokeys make the bike... ;-)


----------



## stone1

Not a fan of bikes but I do admire your 1984' Cinelli. Thumbs up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Miltie

Beautiful bike and of course, Brooks appointments!


----------



## Uncle Miltie

One of my favorites: 1974 Guerciotti.


----------



## mrhy56

stone1 said:


> Not a fan of bikes but I do admire your 1984' Cinelli. Thumbs up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56

I also have a 1989 mountain goat and a custom seven ti cyclo cross bike









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche993

Just built Lynskey Sportive Ti frame with Enve/Campagnolo components. Classed as an endurance frame. Love the handling and ride quality of Ti is superb.


----------



## 760274

Beautiful road bikes so far… but mountain bikes anyone? I like to do my own custom builds. This one here from a few years back wasn't based on a spectacular frame (Focus Thunder), but it was probably my favorite looking one. Sorrily the rear end developed a crack in the end…


----------



## mrhy56

Sea-Dog said:


> Beautiful road bikes so far&#8230; but mountain bikes anyone? I like to do my own custom builds. This one here from a few years back wasn't based on a spectacular frame (Focus Thunder), but it was probably my favorite looking one. Sorrily the rear end developed a crack in the end&#8230;


I have a 1984 Fat Chance and right behind my Seven,is my 1989'mountain goat converted to a commuter

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 760274

Fat Chance, nice! Never ever sell that. I got to talk to Chris Chance a few years back before he re-launched his brand, and he is probably the nicest person in the bike industry. Mountain Goat is legendary too, they had the most spectacular paint jobs.


----------



## KenroWatch

Love my BMC...


----------



## Uncle Miltie

Riding this one to work today: 1980 Raleigh Sports.


----------



## James Haury

(Mine was actually white with red tires but this is the original configuration.).MY 99 dollar(I don't remember what I actually paid for it)walmart FIXIE made in China and branded Thruster.I rode it all over(2+ hours) town for our citywide garage sales on saturday.It sports pull back bars a comfortable sprung saddle and 700C X 40 MICHELIN PROTREK CROSS tires and a detachable basket.I almost forgot it has a bell on the handlebar stem too. I realize I am supposed to run skinny tires and a saddle which gives me a wedgie and hurts my boys and handlebars which force me to hunch over them and leave my back hurting at the end of a ride,but that's not how I roll.:-d P.S I also ride in the winter down to about 20 degrees fahrenheit over ice and snow.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

ok two of mine
1997 Kona Kilaeua Reynolds 631 with XT 780T Group


1993 Merida Albon with XT 780 T Group


----------



## balllistic

My Gunnar Hyper-X "all roads" for pavement, dirt, gravel, and trail.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZIPPER79

Don't have it anymore, but, it was a Schwinn Paramount that had chrome Nervex lugs and the frame was hand brazed in the old Schwinn Paramount factory in Wisconsin.....


----------



## georges zaslavsky

balllistic said:


> My Gunnar Hyper-X "all roads" for pavement, dirt, gravel, and trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is this a steel frame? Nice ride


----------



## balllistic

Yes it is, and thanks!


----------



## Uncle Miltie

Like this one too, I do. 1979 Raleigh Superbe road bike. Full Suntour Superbe grouppo. Fantabulous shifting!


----------



## Uncle Miltie

I ride this one on rainy days and when I go fishing.


----------



## mrhy56

Sea-Dog said:


> Fat Chance, nice! Never ever sell that. I got to talk to Chris Chance a few years back before he re-launched his brand, and he is probably the nicest person in the bike industry. Mountain Goat is legendary too, they had the most spectacular paint jobs.


Yes my goat had a psychedelic splatter part my job as I got older ,repaired it sold red

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG

Currently my only bike, but I like it. It's fun to ride, and people seem to like asking questions about it. There aren't too many folding bikes out there. b-)


----------



## Blais223

I go back and forth between the road bike and the mountain bike. Right now now fiancee isn't too found of the off road ridding and she purchased a hot pink Cannondale to go with my Super six Evo so I mainly stick to the road. But I do love getting dirty with the Ellswor






th Truth.


----------



## robmillersdg

I have a sturdy Vamoof that's perfect for the urban commute https://www.vanmoof.com/en_us/?gclid=COD63tj-n9QCFVu1wAodMnAA6Q


----------



## DarrinNYC77

Yay! A fellow Seven owner!!! I have an Evergreen and LOVE it. It fits and rides perfectly. I guess that's what you get with a bespoke bike.


----------



## DarrinNYC77

Uncle Miltie said:


> Like this one too, I do. 1979 Raleigh Superbe road bike. Full Suntour Superbe grouppo. Fantabulous shifting!
> View attachment 11972970


THAT GOLD!!!!!!!!!! So amazingly 80's!!!


----------



## arogle1stus

Easy question "fave bike"?
Cervelo P2. Followed by
Giant Tri bike.

X Traindriver 2


----------



## mrhy56

DarrinNYC77 said:


> Yay! A fellow Seven owner!!! I have an Evergreen and LOVE it. It fits and rides perfectly. I guess that's what you get with a bespoke bike.


I have ten year old seven tsunami,just had the bike rebuilt,got new decals,no more tsunami,,now it's a mudhoney

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky

one of my roadies:
a 1996 peugeot prestige with reynolds 708 classic tubing equiped with dura ace 7700/ultegra 6500


----------



## georges zaslavsky

My two other and last bikes
1993 giant tourer hybrid given from a friend who judged it obsolete, had the saddle, wheels and tires changed. Full crmo 4130 frame with original paint and original shimano altus a10/c20 transmission. Very dependable and comfortable




1995 italian MTB dedacciai 18 mcdv 6 ht (it is a scapin), with wp seat post, italia flite saddle, custom xm 819 laced to dt 240 hubs, dt aerolite custom spokes, strong light o light headset, rigid carbon fork, full shimano xt trekking t 780 t (known for its very long run durability and solidity) , spd 780t pedals and continental mountain king 2 triple protection. Light, fast and responsive frame. Total weight of the build 10,6 kilos. There was no question to switch to the xt m 780 group and to disc brakes as well, because shimano shadow technology is often prone to breaking and disc brakes are very expensive to service . The XT 780 T vbrakes provide formidable stoping power in all conditions


----------



## vkalia

I have a stable (Miner, Vassar, Surly, two Ridleys, Lynskey, Bike Friday, a custom steel and 2 Specialized). 

My favorite is the bike I am happiest getting off - my Specialized Shiv TT bike (Zipp bars, Di2, HED disc rear/80mm front). 

Honorable mention to the Lynskey, which is my travel bike, and the Ridley Damocles, my race bike and the bike which puts the biggest smile on my face when I ride it. 

I do want to get a classic steel bike. A Colnago Master X, perhaps. 

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Copple

Blais223 said:


> I go back and forth between the road bike and the mountain bike. Right now now fiancee isn't too found of the off road ridding and she purchased a hot pink Cannondale to go with my Super six Evo so I mainly stick to the road. But I do love getting dirty with the Ellswor
> View attachment 12009442
> th Truth.


How about some more info on that bike rack? That looks awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surly Troll

Surly Troll


----------



## sevenhelmet

My self-customized Specialized Hardrock:


----------



## Louie777

Probably my old Ludwig with original patina, but outfitted with some modern parts. That's the way I like them!


----------



## OneEyeMan

My Pivot Mach 429 Trail.
This thing is amazing!
It made me a better rider over night.


----------



## Dougiebaby




----------



## Galvarez

My current ride is a Quintana Roo cd.01.


----------



## drhr

Since I only have one as a recreational user (daily for an hour or so) I guess it'll have to be my fav - Giant Escape Disc, gives me all the cardio I need/want . . .


----------



## itfitzmike

Fantastic bikes, lads.

Colnago Master in red is my nomination. alas, I don't own one but watch enviously from afar.

I am building up to getting a Ritchey Road Logic 2.0 built with a sram groupset. i'd love to go with campagnolo but savings have to be made somewhere.


----------



## sokol3333

Trek FX 2!


----------



## stellabelly

I would like to discover such kind, stylish and cool


----------



## RogerP

Rokh.


----------



## J.D.B.

My road bike days are behind me. I built up this Evo for relaxed comfort on or off pavement.


----------



## rGi

bianchi


----------



## BreguetBrat




----------



## BreguetBrat

My Trek Time trial Bike


----------



## mrhy56

I love my 1984 cinelli and my custom seven cross bike


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BreguetBrat

Trek Madone Project One


----------



## mrhy56

I love my 1984 cinelli and my custom seven cross bike









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BreguetBrat

My new Pinarello F8 with Reynolds RZR Wheels


----------



## BreguetBrat

My newly built Pinarello F8 Rhino Edition


----------



## OneEyeMan

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Mr.Joseph

Norco


----------



## TunaSbdb009

Nothing like a schwinn.


----------



## yongkun

Riding a Pinarello Gan RS and a CAAD10 for racing and traveling. Favorite bike was still my previous Lapierre Xelius EFI top of the range bike - fantastic all round bike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobernet

Giant Faith 1










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT-man

I have not been able to ride bikes for almost a decade, because both of my hip joints have been waiting for replacements. Left one was done in 2012 and the right one almost exactly a year ago. So now I am again able to do trekking, play tennis and actually ride a bike. So this is what I got:









A lovely aluminium cruising bike with Pinion P1.18 gearbox and belt drive. 60-662 tires (bit bigger than spec 55-662) are smooth and comfortable and actually have very low rolling resistance. Couple of links:

https://www.stevensbikes.de/2017/index.php?bik_id=187&cou=US&lang=en_US
https://pinion.eu/en/p1-18-gearbox/

Pinion has an import agent in the US now, I believe.


----------



## Ard

Uncle Miltie said:


> I ride this one on rainy days and when I go fishing.


Some really great bikes posted here fellas! When I saw the one above and you mentioned using it for fishing I just had to post mine.

I bought a Fuji Sundance in 1983 and also the complete Cannondale pannier - caboose and handlebar bag kit to go with it. In 1993 I discovered the 2 tube rod holder that bolts to the front axle from an outfit called River Trails and have been using it as a road, trail and fishing bike all these years. I've been through 4 different speedometer odometers and have logged thousands of miles all over America. Replaced the rear derailleur twice along with three freewheel sprocket sets, cables and brakes etc.









3200 cubic inches of cargo space and two rod tubes, plenty of water or sport drink in the Polar bottles. That picture was taken here in Alaska a few years ago while fishing a small stream. I'm still running that set of Continental Traffic's on it for tires, the bike and I have a history for sure.


----------



## fastfras

Sorry no pictures of my bike. I ride a Rocky Mountain Equipe, owned several of them while living in Whistler in the eighties and early 90's. The equip was the last one and still does a good job of trail riding, peddling the decommissioned Kettle Valley Railway trails and shlepping around Lillooet. 

Panniers, front and rear, and carrying spare tubes because of the blackberry bushes that seem to be everywhere with their tire popping thorns. Still riding well into my sixties, don't think I'll ever stop, until I finally expire..


----------



## RogerP

My wife's bike - she calls it her easy chair on wheels.


----------



## Ard

fastfras said:


> Sorry no pictures of my bike. I ride a Rocky Mountain Equipe, owned several of them while living in Whistler in the eighties and early 90's. The equip was the last one and still does a good job of trail riding, peddling the decommissioned Kettle Valley Railway trails and shlepping around Lillooet.
> 
> Panniers, front and rear, and carrying spare tubes because of the blackberry bushes that seem to be everywhere with their tire popping thorns. Still riding well into my sixties, don't think I'll ever stop, until I finally expire..


I hear you buddy, I'll be peddling into my 64th this year. I wish I could send you a rack..........Over the years many people have inquired about my rod rack and it seems that River Trails was a one man company and are no longer making the little wonders.

Back in the mid 90's I bought a bike with suspension but within a couple weeks I had the rims demoed so I stuck a pair of Spin three spoke graphite on it. That was the first of many mods. We used to take them to ski resorts during summer and do downhill with them. I gotta tell you that it was exciting. In the 1970's I belonged to the AMA District Six and raced open class Moto Cross for 2 seasons. Open class is where all the big ones ran and I rode for a Yamaha shop on a 500cc Yamaha. With that in my past I was familiar with excitement but this was wild.

Back then there were few big front ends, fork travel over 3 1/2" was rare and expensive and I was just playing. Below is what I rode downhill on.









I took pictures when I sold it in Colorado years ago. The three spoke wheels, the Spin graphite's? I snapped the rear rim in a bike Park in Colorado Springs and get this, I was climbing when it snapped! Torque, I over torqued the rear wheel climbing! Weird, just one spoke and I was able to limp it back to the truck for a lift home but geese!

I know to you guys riding new technology this is like a caveman ride but 25 years ago it was pretty good.

















That's a Strato's Shock anyone familiar with those?









They had a manual lock out so you could flip a thumb lever with your left hand and make the rear end a hard tail for climbing. When you were running cross country you could run about half open to soften things a little but not lose energy from the crank. Downhill you just plush out and it worked great. The front end was stiff and only had 3" of travel so it was hard to control at times. Shame, when I sold it there was a new rear shock and rebuild kit included as well as lots of other goodies....................... Honestly, once you turn 60 you need to play more safely than you did when you were 40.


----------



## big_slacker

Two currently. My Santa Cruz 5010 is the ultimate do it all bike. I did a 62+ mile epic and the next week I was in the park doing drops and jumps with zero change, haha! Love this bike, I guess it's the best bike I've ever owned.

Second is the new obsession, a Pivot Les 29er hardtail. It's an all mountain rider's version of an XC bike. High end carbon, carbon wheels, but a fox 34 up front and a dropper. Single speed convertible as well. It can't handle the gnar as well as the 5010 but it's a rocket on the way up and can rip a flow trail like you wouldn't believe. Flow trail vid below.


----------



## Croatan128

Anything Davis Carver of Carver bikes touches.


----------



## Tom V.

I have 3 Independent Fabrication, Ti road, SS gravel and steel mtn. Love them all. If I had to choose one, probably the road bike. It was designed by my friend and then Prez, Matty B. Fits like a glove

Tom V.


----------



## Wound Up

I second the Independent Fabrication love

i have a steel Crown Jewel built with Campy Record 9 Speed and a Ti Crown Jewel Single Speed built with Dura Ace and Chris King

They had some financial/other issues and sone of their key folks started over and are making the amazing Firefly bikes


----------



## velorider

Lots of beautiful bikes here - especially those Pinarello's. I've been a cyclist since the early 80's and raced off and on until 2014. I've had De Rosa's, Merckx's, Litespeed, Wilier, Carrera, Schwinn Paramount, Gitane, Ridley, Pinarello, Look, Coppi and many more I'm sure - usually second hand and always Campy euipped since the early 90's. Since I retired from amateur road racing and no longer have the constant threat of crashing to contend with, I bought myself a NOS Cyfac Gothica from about 2010 and built it up with a brand new full Campy Record group last year. It's not quite as quick as some of my crit bikes, but the ride is superior to anything I've ever had


----------



## rtsaintly

Currently BMC entry level carbon. Much like watches, seeing and using one in person is a whole different game to viewing online - I bought a Wilier with disc brakes, loved the styling but just never got on with it. Traded it for the BMC. Also got a 90s Bianchi steel with campy and currently restoring a 70s Peugeot. Been off the bike due to winter/laziness/life but looking forward to getting back on.


----------



## WatchBill

Cannondale, or others that say 'made in USA'.


----------



## big_slacker

Doing research and getting ready to sell off BOTH of my current bikes. Before that though I've got the rest of summer to have fun with them!

Here is me doing a scouting run on a jump line on the singlespeed hardtail. Hit some of the smaller jumps, used my brain on the others. GoPro does no justice to those steeps I pulled up on, haha!






And here is the squishy bike doing what you're supposed to do! I really don't crash every ride, just these two vids, haha!


----------



## wristies

Definitely my 1991 Gazelle Champion Mondail AB with modern SRAM Force groupset...for now.









[


----------



## TagTime

wristies said:


> Definitely my 1991 Gazelle Champion Mondail AB with modern SRAM Force groupset...for now.
> 
> View attachment 13399163
> 
> 
> [


Great steel Gazelle and nice to see you got one in Sydney.


----------



## wristies

There are not many here, that's for sure! This one is my all in one: weekend rider, roller machine and commuter (while my Fuji Tread is out of action with disc brake issues).


----------



## Tom V.

I have an affinity for Independent Fabrication. Started riding them almost 20 yrs ago when I lived in New England. I currently have ti road bike, steel hardtail and a ss gravel bike. They are all custom and feel like I get into them, rather than on

Tom V.


----------



## dannyking

Bianci and Trek


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BreguetBrat




----------



## big_slacker

New bike incoming. I've had my last full suspension MTB for 5 years and have graduated to terrain where a longer travel bike will keep me safer (or keep the safety the same and just go faster, haha!). Incoming:


----------



## galvestonokie

Bianchi Infinito


----------



## Nmishkin

I have a cannondale quick cx3 that I love. It's a great city bike.


----------



## j0oftheworld

'14 SW Roubaix / Red22 / Quark pwr


----------



## Danny T

OLD SCHOOL !

85' was a good year 

1985 Haro Sport Freestyle BMX.


----------



## Danny T

dbl post


----------



## amngwlvs

Some very nice bikes in this thread! I currently own 4 road bikes (2018 Giant TCR Advanced Pro 0 Disc, 2015 Giant Propel Advanced 2, 2013 Trek 520, 2010 Trek 1.5) and 1 mountain bike (2009 Norco Nitro). Current favorite is the TCR.


----------



## farmerboy

WOW! Losts of great bikes. Pretty neat to see the ones when I used to ride.

I began with a Raleigh something or other and moved up to a Raleigh 531 frame made by Raleigh.
Last really good bike was my Eddie Merckx Professional SLX frame with full Campy components. Raced it a few seasons in south Texas.
Moved to the country and have gone through a couple Gary Fisher trail bikes.
My current bike is a Specialized Roll. I love this bike. It is a set up straight and be comfortable as your ride sorta big wheel wonder.


----------



## brandon\

Not my bike, but it's the same exact model - ugly gold paint and all. I even put the bullbars on mine, too. It's a 1997 Specialized Rockhopper. I bought it used in 1998. Since then - over the last 20 years - I have busted teeth off the front sprocket and popped the rear tire from riding in granite quarries. I've used it as a commuter. I've had it submerged in over the chain in mud. I've washed it off with a garden hose and a power washer. I've left in the bed of a pickup truck and drove through a car wash. I've fallen into a river or two with it. I tied it behind a canoe once. This thing will not die. I just keeps going and going. It's the G-Shock of bikes.


----------



## farmerboy

One more post about another bike I still ride.

It is an old Giant frame with a kit from Staton in Oklahoma City. I got the Zenoah 2 cycle kit.
I put real tall high rise bars and the largest/biggest seat from Wal-Mart I could find. This is a motorized bicycle and so not a real bicycle.....but very fun.


----------



## StufflerMike

Velotraum Finder (velotraum.de)


----------



## amngwlvs

brandon\ said:


> Not my bike, but it's the same exact model - ugly gold paint and all. I even put the bullbars on mine, too. It's a 1997 Specialized Rockhopper. I bought it used in 1998. Since then - over the last 20 years - I have busted teeth off the front sprocket and popped the rear tire from riding in granite quarries. I've used it as a commuter. I've had it submerged in over the chain in mud. I've washed it off with a garden hose and a power washer. I've left in the bed of a pickup truck and drove through a car wash. I've fallen into a river or two with it. I tied it behind a canoe once. This thing will not die. I just keeps going and going. It's the G-Shock of bikes.


Love reading these stories. It's amazing how, as an adult, something as simple a bike can bring back so many memories of our first taste of childhood freedom. I feel like my Trek 520 is similar - I rode it 6752km across Canada from Halifax to Vancouver in the summer of 2013 and it couldn't be stopped. It saw 8 provinces, the Atlantic and Pacific Oceans, the Rocky Mountains, 40 degree sunny days, torrential rain, flooded roads up to the hubs and short of a couple handfuls of flat tires it only needed brake pads.

May you have many more adventures on the Rockhopper!


----------



## DeCrow

I had an Orbea road cycle just because of the incredible efficiency of these machines (the brand didn't matter, it's what I found used and affordable). 
But after I tried my BMC Alpenchallenge AC01 I forgot all about the Orbea, this one is perfect for me! It steers better, you have a more comfortable position, and it's still a fast bike. Plus I opted for Alfine 11-speed internal gears - no chains, only a belt so there's less cleaning and oiling to do ...









(stock picture, not mine)


----------



## dan360

Klein Attitude...


----------



## brandon\

amngwlvs said:


> Love reading these stories. It's amazing how, as an adult, something as simple a bike can bring back so many memories of our first taste of childhood freedom. I feel like my Trek 520 is similar - I rode it 6752km across Canada from Halifax to Vancouver in the summer of 2013 and it couldn't be stopped. It saw 8 provinces, the Atlantic and Pacific Oceans, the Rocky Mountains, 40 degree sunny days, torrential rain, flooded roads up to the hubs and short of a couple handfuls of flat tires it only needed brake pads.
> 
> May you have many more adventures on the Rockhopper!


Thank you.

I now tow my kid behind me with it. So the Rockhopper is taking it easy in its old age. (I'm also not a spring chicken anymore either. Lol.)


----------



## big_slacker

Just updating on the Ibis HD4. Wow what a bike. Pedals better uphill than anything with 160/150mm suspension and 2.6" tires has any right to. Not quickly, but it'll just keep on truckin in the 50 tooth rear gear. (see strava pic below) Once you point it downhill, OMG what a beast! I've been riding some ridiculous gnar on it, and it handles everything I've got the balls to try. I know a monster truck enduro isn't required for everyone's trails and I wouldn't buy one if you ride XC and flow all the time. But if you love speed and gnar this is where it's at!


----------



## dan360

big_slacker said:


> Just updating on the Ibis HD4. Wow what a bike. Pedals better uphill than anything with 160/150mm suspension and 2.6" tires has any right to. Not quickly, but it'll just keep on truckin in the 50 tooth rear gear. (see strava pic below) Once you point it downhill, OMG what a beast! I've been riding some ridiculous gnar on it, and it handles everything I've got the balls to try. I know a monster truck enduro isn't required for everyone's trails and I wouldn't buy one if you ride XC and flow all the time. But if you love speed and gnar this is where it's at!


I know that trail....way above my pay grade but I've done some riding on the Rattlesnake side of it.


----------



## big_slacker

dan360 said:


> I know that trail....way above my pay grade but I've done some riding on the Rattlesnake side of it.


Predator is definitely not to be taken lightly. The thing I like about it is that there are so many gnarly sections you don't have time to think about it, just ride it out. Stop and think and you'd never do it, haha!

All the trails along i90 are amazing though, I don't always ride the crazy ones. Grand ridge and Olallie are good times too and not nearly the consequences if you do something dumb.


----------



## AL9C1

Well I'll add from the other end of the spectrum. I just cruise and wave at the neighbors. The Gulf bike is a work in progress. It started out an old schwinn Work bike waiting for the garbage man.


----------



## barutanseijin

A red '80s San Rensho road bike. My brother did criterium racing on it, and i inherited when he died. It looks something like this:


__
https://flic.kr/p/1


----------



## brandon\

AL9C1 said:


> Well I'll add from the other end of the spectrum. I just cruise and wave at the neighbors. The Gulf bike is a work in progress. It started out an old schwinn Work bike waiting for the garbage man.


That was a sweet bike before, now it's just flat out awesome! Well done.


----------



## AL9C1

brandon\ said:


> That was a sweet bike before, now it's just flat out awesome! Well done.


The maroon bike is a Felt Deep 6. I only changed the rear hub to an automatic 2 speed. 
The Gulf bike was just a beat to hell yellow work bike that I fixed up.


----------



## big_slacker

I LOVE beach cruisers. Although I have the $$ mountain bikes I also ride a beach crusier I got for free around town. Single speed coaster brake is pure simplicity and riding joy! I even did a 40 mile road/gravel ride on it last year. That Gulf one above looks awesome!

The automatic 2 speed hub, which one is it? I've thought about putting the SRAM automatix on my cruiser, seems like it shifts stupid early but you can mod it just by bending the tensioning spring and reassembling.

Bikes For No Reason: SRAM Automatix 2 Speed Hack


----------



## AL9C1

big_slacker said:


> I LOVE beach cruisers. Although I have the $$ mountain bikes I also ride a beach crusier I got for free around town. Single speed coaster brake is pure simplicity and riding joy! I even did a 40 mile road/gravel ride on it last year. That Gulf one above looks awesome!
> 
> The automatic 2 speed hub, which one is it? I've thought about putting the SRAM automatix on my cruiser, seems like it shifts stupid early but you can mod it just by bending the tensioning spring and reassembling.
> 
> Bikes For No Reason: SRAM Automatix 2 Speed Hack


Yes it's the SRAM automatix. It's great. Foot brake and zero cables or weird kickback shifting. Only thing I've ever noticed is it sometimes will shift up when going over hard bumps. Other than that, smooth sailing all day. Mine is on a 24in fat tall tire which might make a difference. Doesn't shift too soon.


----------



## gward10

Specialized stumpjumper 2019 carbon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawtaxi

Schwinn Sting Ray I had when 12. Totally cool.


----------



## mt_timepieces

Gary Fisher bikes are nice.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyOrange

Austrian KTM Ultra Limit, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Badger18

Qu-Ax 36" wheel unicycle I don't need a training wheel anymore


----------



## amg786

currently eyeing up this little beauty


----------



## Sappie66

Love that Gulf bike, Al!


----------



## Sappie66

My Ciocc pseudo-retro Italian steel.









Ritchey Breakaway travel bike in Tuscany.









Older Cervelo (2008 Soloist Carbon) and newer Cervelo (2014 R5)









R5 fully weaponized with Zipp 404s.


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

Giant TCR


----------



## Specific_Pacific

Ryan Denny single speed. So fun.


----------



## wgarbo

Bianchi Reparto Corso, 1990's. Full Campy. My best friend for many 100+ rides.


----------



## alitaher2009

Dougiebaby said:


> View attachment 12415509


nice bike bro


----------



## alitaher2009

my favourite BMW CRUISE BIKE..
looks very stylish..


----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## drcab

Collage Masterlight with Campy record...


----------



## amngwlvs

Mr.Sawyer said:


> Giant TCR


Any year or model in particular? I'm a TCR guy myself.


----------



## Squatcho

My favorite bike that I've owned is a Gary Fisher Ferrous 29er.

There are several bikes that I love but have never owned.

First place would be the Jones Spaceframe 29er. Absolutely beautiful bike, but not made in a size that fits me well.

Second place would be the Renovo Badash 29er. I just like the fact that the frame is made from hickory.


----------



## naambezet




----------



## Fronnzy

Norco Sight

Love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davek35

Here is my 1990 Cannondale SR300 I've owned a few years. Rescued from Craigslist, I added Cinelli bars and stem, and generally rehabbed it.

My old red and yellow custom Franklin Frame bike from 1985. The Franklin is long gone but it was great.

The Cannondale I ride around town now. I don't do the long hard rides I use to anymore.

View attachment 14008295


----------



## Sappie66

Cipollini NK1K!!!!! Not mine yet, but is going to be! Friend lent it to me for a week, so I would buy it. His plan worked.


----------



## grabby

Where I live, the salty environment destroys bikes in very short order. Since there aren't any privately owned vehicles here, the bike is our main mode of transportation and needs to last as long as possible. Priority brand bikes are the best thing going for that requirement. Belt drive, all aluminum, no real servicing. The spokes are the weakest link, which isn't too big a deal.

So yeah, Priority single speed cruisers are perfect...for a tiny island.


----------



## johnny action

I’m not getting a bike until Rolex makes one. 


Ride A Bike.


----------



## jalquiza

Most of the Santa Cruz and Yeti MTBs


----------



## denmanproject

Cube Reaction SL Carbon 29, full XT components

Solid bike and fast as hell


----------



## BreguetBrat




----------



## Jhchr2

Build up a niner last year. Love the steel frame.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66

Just picked this up today. Campy S.Record, CeramicSpeed everything, carbon Fulcrums. Friend sold it to me for cheap cheap cheap!


----------



## galvestonokie

for me, back in the day, the Orbea Orca. finest kind!


----------



## City74

I don’t ride anymore (was a casual mountain biker) and I always liked Giant bikes. I had a Cannondale that wasn’t bad and a Specialized that was nothing but trouble also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

CKMP (I'm still looking the other _C_ to fill out C_C_KMP).

C: Colnago 'Extreme-Power' in Rabobank PR00, special build for Joost Postuma (his back-up frameset for 2008 Paris-Roubaix).
_C: a Colnago 'Master X-Light' in PRZA (Zabel Blue) would be great, or a fillet-brazed Casati._
K: Kish Fabrication titanium road by my friend J.
M: Moots 'Psychlo-X YBB'.
P: Pegoretti 'Marcelo' by my dear departed friend D.


----------



## Sappie66

cadenza said:


> CKMP (I'm still looking the other _C_ to fill out C_C_KMP).
> 
> C: Colnago 'Extreme-Power' in Rabobank PR00, special build for Joost Postuma (his back-up frameset for 2008 Paris-Roubaix).
> _C: a Colnago 'Master X-Light' in PRZA (Zabel Blue) would be great, or a fillet-brazed Casati._
> K: Kish Fabrication titanium road by my friend J.
> M: Moots 'Psychlo-X YBB'.
> P: Pegoretti 'Marcelo' by my dear departed friend D.


Photo of your Marcelo?


----------



## cadenza

Sappie66 said:


> Photo of your Marcelo?


Not a good, current, or complete one, no.

It is now completely stripped down, as I was working on a special re-paint idea with Dario Pegoretti before he passed, and then I put the project on hold for awhile. I am now talking with Joe Bell about his picking up the idea and executing it.

This was the original blue with orange "Nails" scheme, but it will look very different soon.


----------



## Sappie66

cadenza said:


> Not a good, current, or complete one, no.
> 
> It is now completely stripped down, as I was working on a special re-paint idea with Dario Pegoretti before he passed, and then I put the project on hold for awhile. I am now talking with Joe Bell about his picking up the idea and executing it.
> 
> This was the original blue with orange "Nails" scheme, but it will look very different soon.
> 
> View attachment 14366771


Very cool. Project bikes are great fun. Post a pic when it's done? Or better yet, a series of process pic!


----------



## cadenza

Sappie66 said:


> Very cool. Project bikes are great fun. Post a pic when it's done? Or better yet, a series of process pic!


Thank you.

Maybe, we'll see. Because it may be that I end up painting the detailed parts myself, as they would be difficult to explain and many painters really don't get things, they just barrel through any subtleties with no understanding...and so then of course I could do a series of process photos. Not so easy if someone else does the work.

We'll see. Many kms on this one already, it would be nice to re-kindle it new after DP's passing.


----------



## neilziesing

My 1984 Pinarello Treviso with full Campy gruppo. The frame came out of Cicli Milani, which is where Dario Pegoretti cut his teeth building frames with his father in law in the 1980s.

I ride this regularly. it is not a piece of wall art.


----------



## neilziesing

OK one more "favorite" to share.

I inherited this Brompton form my neighbor who bought it new when she lived in London many years ago.

I updated it and recently rode the Great Allegheny Passage from Pittsburgh, PA to Cumberland, MD on this bike. 160 miles in three days.

Bromptons Rule!


----------



## bobernet

I'm pretty fond of my Orbea Orca. All Shimano Dura-Ace, Zipp stem, HED Bastogne wheelset.


----------



## Username_13

Ritchey....


----------



## BreguetBrat

Anyone else here with a set of High End LIGHTWEIGHT Meilenstein Wheels (Schwarz Edition)..? High end fancy road bikes require high end wheels..



























950 Grams for the set... One of the lightest sets of production wheel sets in the world..


----------



## Sappie66

BreguetBrat said:


> Anyone else here with a set of High End LIGHTWEIGHT Meilenstein Wheels (Schwarz Edition)..? High end fancy road bikes require high end wheels..
> 
> View attachment 14506193
> View attachment 14506195
> View attachment 14506197
> View attachment 14506199
> 
> 
> 950 Grams for the set... One of the lightest sets of production wheel sets in the world..


Wow!!!!! Not me! Price of a BLNR?


----------



## cadenza

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## cadenza

Username_13 said:


> Ritchey....


|>

Excellent brand.
The original Ritchey-built (fillet-brazed, etc) frames are truly great, and the new frames/components have maintained the original inventiveness and integrity.


----------



## Sappie66

cadenza said:


> |>
> 
> Excellent brand.
> The original Ritchey-built (fillet-brazed, etc) frames are truly great, and the new frames/components have maintained the original inventiveness and integrity.


Agree. Love my Breakaway:


----------



## cadenza

Sappie66 said:


> Agree. Love my Breakaway:


Very nice. I am Italian and love the area of Amiata.
Breakaway is a great bicycle, SwissCross too, and blue is the best frame color. |>


----------



## comstar

I Love my Scott Evo 20 City Bike. hardwired lights powered by my peddle with a rack. Perfect commuter bike.


----------



## corsokid

Bianchi c2c. I’m old so just 10 miles a day for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholascanada

For my arthritic hip, this Norco has been heavenly..I tell all my friends this is what guys in Europe ride LOL. (so I don't get teased about riding what appears to be a women's bike in North America) Only mens bike I could find that fits my 6' 3" frame and is stepthrough.


----------



## neilziesing

My custom built Surley Troll.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkiemark

I ride Brompton folding bikes. They're amazingly convenient, compact, and mobile to bring EVERYWHERE. The only caveat is that I wear beater watches when I ride due to all the bumps and the potential for wiping out.


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Fredette

Costway 3 wheeler for me









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## mt_timepieces

I like Gary Fisher trak bikes. Not too expensive, very nice.!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airlyss

Bought a trek Farley fat bike last year. It is like a bike version of a monster truck, will literally go anywhere and roll right over it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cratercraver

Kent Eriksen titanium... I am pretty sure that he won more best-of-show awards at the NAHBS (North American Handmade Bicycle Show). He was "the man" but unfortunately he stopped making frames relatively recently so there will be no more beyond what is already out there. I feel lucky to have one!


----------



## kraymehr

Priority Classic, Brilliant L-Train.
Belt drive, internally geared, no maintenance, super comfy, not expensive. PERFECT FOR ME


----------



## Adam2011

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Orange Crate Schwinn Sting Ray stick shift (delete the fenders) and added baseball cards on spokes to make it sound like a Harley. Man, I rode that thing everywhere.


----------



## composer

Specialized


----------



## JimSclavunos

Not a great pic, but my 1992 Cannondale M2000 is a real workhorse, rides incredibly smooth and is a superior option for anyone who's commute goes through at least a stretch of city traffic IMO. I bought cheap it in a sorry state and built it up with blood, sweat, tears and not a small amount of help from my local bike shop. I also have a Surly Cross-Check, but that's not currently in a fully built up state.


----------



## morsegist

Specialized Allez S-Works, with Shimano Dura-Ace Di2, very sharp looking aluminum finish.


----------



## Sappie66

morsegist said:


> Specialized Allez S-Works, with Shimano Dura-Ace Di2, very sharp looking aluminum finish.


Fine choice. Top end aluminum beats low grade carbon all day.


----------



## mnf67

My main road rider- Lapierre:


----------



## TedG954

Made in the USA


----------



## supawabb

nicholascanada said:


> View attachment 14565667
> 
> 
> For my arthritic hip, this Norco has been heavenly..I tell all my friends this is what guys in Europe ride LOL. (so I don't get teased about riding what appears to be a women's bike in North America) Only mens bike I could find that fits my 6' 3" frame and is stepthrough.


The Norco Scene is a fantastic bike. I was tempted last summer to get one, but went a different route instead. May still get one eventually.


----------



## Mark Manley

My Roberts Roughstuff, built for me in 2008 and is a great all round bike which does most things quite well from long distance tours to riding local roads and trails to doing the shopping. For the pedalling pedants it is built from Reynolds tubing, has Rohloff 14 speed hub gears, hydraulic disc brakes which like most of the other components are made by Hope and a very comfortable Brooks saddle. Here it is in Laos during a tour of Southeast Asia.


----------



## Sappie66

New fave, picked it up a month or so ago:


----------



## morsegist

Just got an aluminum frame Specialized with electric Shimano shifters. Very sweet bike and fun to ride. Will try to post a pic later.


----------



## Medusa

My Surly Ice Cream truck fat bike. This is on the shore of Mendenhall Lake with Mendenhall Glacier in the background.


----------



## cadenza

Medusa said:


> My Surly Ice Cream truck fat bike. This is on the shore of Mendenhall Lake with Mendenhall Glacier in the background.
> 
> View attachment 15009007


Fantastic!

I lived in Juneau for 6+ months once, helping a friend and his wife build a house between Lena Point and St. Terese/Pearl Harbor. I would ride my bicycle (a beautiful burnt orange Olympia Competizione) up there every am, from Juneau past Mendenhall to the site, and back in the evening after dinner. One of the greatest summers of my life, and riding there was incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Medusa

cadenza said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> I lived in Juneau for 6+ months once, helping a friend and his wife build a house between Lena Point and St. Terese/Pearl Harbor. I would ride my bicycle (a beautiful burnt orange Olympia Competizione) up there every am, from Juneau past Mendenhall to the site, and back in the evening after dinner. One of the greatest summers of my life, and riding there was incredibly beautiful.


Very cool!!! Juneau is a bicycle friendly community. I ride year round and do most of my commuting via bicycle. The fat bike is the way to go in the winter.


----------



## camjr

I've got two that ride about the same amount, and choose based on whatever I feel like riding on a given day. The first is a 2013 Fuji Absolute 2.1 hybrid. Fast, comfortable, and quick handling. Not much fun riding into a headwind. The second is my 1976 Motobecane Grand Touring. My father bought it new in 1976, hung it on hooks in 1982, and it didn't move until I pulled it down 2 yrs ago and did a complete teardown and rebuild. Only consumables were replaced. The Vitus 172 tubing makes for a really smooth ride. This bike soaks up miles.

Cheers,










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66

Took a group shot the other day.


----------



## stipebst

Cube LTD pro


----------



## BreguetBrat




----------



## Badger18

No training wheel for me.


----------



## Buick

A custom 853 steel Bob Jackson frame that I built up into a fixed gear bike as a fun project a few years ago, while recovering from an injury. It's now got a black saddle and bar tape for a more subdued look. Really enjoyed geeking out over every component of the build, to get a good balance between lightness and street capability.


----------



## Sappie66

Friend made me another offer I could not refuse. Sold my Cervelo R5 to justify after the fact.


----------



## johnny action

Vintage steel bikes are way cool. But down tube or stem shifters are not. The invention of the brifter was the most significant advancement in cycling design of the past fifty years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66

johnny action said:


> Vintage steel bikes are way cool. But down tube or stem shifters are not. The invention of the brifter was the most significant advancement in cycling design of the past fifty years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











So you might like my pseudo-retro Italian. Ciocc frame with Canpy Veloce for the old school silver alloy look with brifters.


----------



## johnny action

Sappie66 said:


> So you might like my pseudo-retro Italian. Ciocc frame with Canpy Veloce for the old school silver alloy look with brifters.


Gorgeous. Best of both worlds. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavinr2

My old Ti hardtail that my ex is holding hostage! 😢😥


----------



## ejhc11

I ride a Haibike e-bike, it has replaced about 50% of my commute to work. I take a shorter 16 mile route in the AM and a longer 19 mile more scenic going home. I love that I get an hour of exercise before and after work. I hated bicycling till I got the e-bike and it got me fit to ride a non-ebike Giant road bike afterwards and ride with a local club..!


----------



## Sappie66

Gavinr2 said:


> My old Ti hardtail that my ex is holding hostage! 😢😥


Find yourself a good divorce lawyer.


----------



## johnny action

My 2017 Salsa Vaya. I commute 20 miles/day on it. Shimano 105 gruppo. The 38mm tubeless tires inflated to 60 PSI make all the difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66

johnny action said:


> My 2017 Salsa Vaya. I commute 20 miles/day on it. Shimano 105 gruppo. The 38mm tubeless tires inflated to 60 PSI make all the difference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like a good comfortable ride.


----------



## riff raff

Folks, I could use some bike advice.
I have an early mid 1990's Specialized Rockhopper which served me well.
My mountainbike days are over and now, we primarily ride on the nearby C&O Canal (Maryland), which is a mile from the house.

My wife has a new Fuji Hybrid with basic suspension.

I had put hybrid tires on the Rockhopper, which was a big help, but the flat bar and reach is getting tough on my neck/shoulders.

I'm going to look at this Marin today near DC. The guy is asking $380, which seems high. Any idea on a value?

Yesterday, I was in four DC area shops - they all have ZERO bike inventory and looked at me like I had three heads in just asking ($4,000 bikes are somewhat available..., but not $600)


----------



## Simon

If money were no object I'd have a Rivendell custom with all the fancy lugwork n paintwork running a Rohloff hub imported for me from USA - wow -

But in the meantime its my lovely steed, Pashley Pathfinder Trail


----------



## Sappie66

If money were no object, I'd have a Bastion bike:

https://bastion-cycles.com


----------



## kip595

Just picked up a new single speed Raleigh; perfect for my little suburban area.


----------



## drlagares

Vitus Nucleus have treated me well for 2 years!


----------



## guspech750

I’m still a sucker for an 80’s-mid 90’sSchwinn Paramount, mid 80’s Schwinn Prologue road bikes. Kestrels were beautiful then too. I love a good hardtail mountain bike too. Most bikes from the early 2000’s and up. They all look alike even as they evolve. No bueno for me. 


Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Sappie66

guspech750 said:


> I'm still a sucker for an 80's-mid 90'sSchwinn Paramount, mid 80's Schwinn Prologue road bikes. Kestrels were beautiful then too. I love a good hardtail mountain bike too. Most bikes from the early 2000's and up. They all look alike even as they evolve. No bueno for me.
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Love me an 80's Paramount!!!


----------



## ecruz

Sea-Dog said:


> Beautiful road bikes so far&#8230; but mountain bikes anyone? I like to do my own custom builds. This one here from a few years back wasn't based on a spectacular frame (Focus Thunder), but it was probably my favorite looking one. Sorrily the rear end developed a crack in the end&#8230;


That's a nice looking bike!


----------



## ecruz

I've got a couple of cross-country mountain bikes. My favorite is my 2016 Cannondale Scalpel Carbon, with custom wheels. However, we've recently purchased a condo at a northern Michigan ski area, which runs the lifts in the summer for downhill runs. So I'm looking for something with more suspension travel, 160mm-180mm range.


----------



## bigmatt17073

Road riding isn't always my favorite, but this has been one of my favorite bicycles since I bought it. Its an older picture of my De Rosa Primato, but almost everything is unchanged except it has a different wheel set on it.


----------



## Sappie66

bigmatt17073 said:


> Road riding isn't always my favorite, but this has been one of my favorite bicycles since I bought it. Its an older picture of my De Rosa Primato, but almost everything is unchanged except it has a different wheel set on it.
> 
> View attachment 15360352


So, like, how's the weather up there? 

What are you, 6'8"?!?


----------



## bigmatt17073

Sappie66 said:


> So, like, how's the weather up there?
> 
> What are you, 6'8"?!?


Warmer since hot air rises. Not quite, I'm only 6'6" which is a blessing and a curse when it comes to bikes. Blessing because there is a lesser demand for bigger bikes so I can pick them up cheaper. Its a curse because a lot of companies don't make bikes big enough for me, and too much time and money trying to make smaller bikes fit me when they don't.


----------



## Sappie66

bigmatt17073 said:


> Warmer since hot air rises. Not quite, I'm only 6'6" which is a blessing and a curse when it comes to bikes. Blessing because there is a lesser demand for bigger bikes so I can pick them up cheaper. Its a curse because a lot of companies don't make bikes big enough for me, and too much time and money trying to make smaller bikes fit me when they don't.


I feel your pain, but from the other extreme  .


----------



## Pongster

Specialized


----------



## Sappie66

Pongster said:


> Specialized


Specialized is a brand. What's your favorite bicycle?


----------



## Pongster

Sappie66 said:


> Specialized is a brand. What's your favorite bicycle?


the pitch


----------



## kip595

Still my old blue Raleigh cruiser... 😊


----------



## mskhour

specialized allez elite - picked up recently! First road bike!


----------



## ktg09

Currently riding a 2019 cannondale quick 2. Looking to upgrade to a carbon bike


----------



## Tommywine0

Pongster said:


> the pitch


Bought my youngest a Specialized Pitch. He loves it, it's a nice bike.


----------



## Sappie66

ktg09 said:


> Currently riding a 2019 cannondale quick 2. Looking to upgrade to a carbon bike


----------



## kritameth

Always been a Cannondale guy.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## Sappie66

kritameth said:


> Always been a Cannondale guy.
> 
> View attachment 15379053


----------



## drlagares

this one is similar to the bike that I used to have 5 years ago


----------



## riff raff

I've been riding this Raleigh Redux 3 all season, and lucked into a great deal on a new bike, sold privately.
Tweak a bunch of stuff on it (seat, grips,stem). MTB shoes on order, perhaps some pedals.


----------



## camjr

My 1976 Motobecane Grand Touring
























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66

camjr said:


> My 1976 Motobecane Grand Touring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That Brooks saddle looks brand new! Tough break-in period?


----------



## camjr

Sappie66 said:


> That Brooks saddle looks brand new! Tough break-in period?


I put it on the bike in May after treating it with the Proofhide (that's when the close-up pic was taken). I've got several hundred miles on it now, and to be honest, never really had a problem with it. I'm a bit over 200 pounds, so that may have something to do with speeding the break-in period along


----------



## Twanderson912

Townie beach cruiser


----------



## Bulldog72

Love that Cinelli. The Trek SLR7 Madone is hard to beat on the road.


----------



## paulnewman

Here is my stable:

2005 LeMond Tourmalet - 9 Speed Shimano 105/Ultegra (Everyday bike, just upgraded the wheelset to Campy Zonda, new cassette, chain)









2007 Bianchi Via Nirone - 10 Speed Shimano 105 (Used to be the primary bike until I replaced it with the LeMond, for sale currently)









2003 LeMond Poprad - 8 Speed Shimano Sora (Gravel/Cyclocross/Casual Riding - A bit of project bike I put together with spare parts)


----------



## WatchBill

Check out Nicolai bikes in Germany - gearboxes with belt drives!! I'm in the 12 week waiting period for my frame, probably will never go back to chains and derailers after getting this.


----------



## Herb1953

I still have my Serotta Club Series from 1978. Campy parts.


----------



## Sappie66

Herb1953 said:


> I still have my Serotta Club Series from 1978. Campy parts.


Would love to see a pic!


----------



## NotPennysBoat

Anything Cervelo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

I decided to go drop-bar gravel. My Raleigh was a bit limited in gearing for the road, which was 80% of my use (C&O Canal the other 20%) I picked up this Salsa Warbird on Ebay (first time buying a bike online). Fortunately, it was in near new condition. I've had it a week now and so far, love it. Added my Shimano dual-platform SPD's. I had a Prologis Scratch2 seat on my Raleigh, but so far, love this WTB seat on the Warbird.


----------



## MaDTempo

The one I am riding at the moment I'm riding it.


----------



## Sappie66

NotPennysBoat said:


> Anything Cervelo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a 2008 Soloist Carbon (just before they started calling them "S"s), and a 2014 R5. Loved them both.

Gave my Soloist to a friend, sold the R5 to justify my Cipollini RB1K. R5 was the better bike, just not as sexy.


----------



## Jim Addy

I’m a roadie. 

Currently a Specialized Carbon. 

Never wear a watch while riding. 

Jim


----------



## Mark Manley

My Roberts Roughstuff which I had made for me in 2008, Rohloff 14 speed hub gears, mostly Hope components and Pace RC40 forks, I use this for most things from multiday off road touring along tracks such as the South Downs Way, canal towpaths, foreign trips including SE Asia and India through to collecting the shopping from the supermarket, a great allround bicycle and very comfortable.


----------



## gearguywb

Moots. Handmade Ti

Full custom: Carl Strong


----------



## riff raff

gearguywb said:


> Moots. Handmade Ti
> 
> Full custom: Carl Strong


I stopped by a shop in Leesburg VA last week, they carried Moots, impressive gear!


----------



## caribiner23

Specialized Allez for serious road riding.

Schwinn Woodlands for riding through the city on errands and to/from work.

But as @MaDTempo said so eloquently: "The one I am riding at the moment I'm riding it."


----------



## riff raff

Really enjoying my Salsa Warbird. It's much faster and more comfortable than my Raleigh straight-bar gravel bike.
I didn't realize that this model doesn't have lug-on's for a rear rack. I ordered an Outer Shell half-frame bag for longer day rides (and carrying crap for my wife....). I have plenty of decent rural roads here in Western Maryland and I'm a two-mile ride to the C&O Canal, where I can jump on/off road at various points. I moved my dual-platform Shimano SPD pedals over, they are perfect for the moment for that type of riding. I also added a Specialized CG-R carbon seat post.


----------



## Sappie66

gearguywb said:


> Moots. Handmade Ti
> 
> Full custom: Carl Strong


That's the real deal!


----------



## Arainach

There's no one right answer, but for me it's definitely my Surly Disc Trucker. It's not the lightest, but it's basically indestructible and goes anywhere without complaint.


----------



## CGozick

gearguywb said:


> Moots. Handmade Ti


My wife and I have a basement full of bicycles, but the one that I'll never sell is my Moots Vamoots.

I first built it up and put it on the road in spring 2002, and since then it's seen many thousand miles. Probably the favorite single possession of my life (so far).


----------



## mt_timepieces

We have couple of Trek, and thoroughly enjoy them!

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjbull23

Anything specialized!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66

Mjbull23 said:


> Anything specialized!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, show us yours then!


----------



## ElliotH11

Really enjoying the new Specialized Enduro. Very fast and confidence inspiring.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Summydad1

Wife and I just picked up a pair of Rad Runner e-bikes. More fun than I figured they would be.


----------



## neilziesing

Favorite bike(s) update.

I have this custom built Surly Troll which I use for commuting, errands and general shenanigans.

The vintage Brompton has become my long distance touring bike. I have ridden from Pittsburgh, PA to Washington, DC (via the GAP and C&O) on this little workhorse.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23

Here's my Allez:


----------



## gmads

I have the most fun on this Ibis Spanky - converted to single speed. Old school steel frame from the mid-90's. Just easy to cruise around the neighborhood or go to the store.


----------



## CGozick

gmads said:


> I have the most fun on this Ibis Spanky - converted to single speed. Old school steel frame from the mid-90's. Just easy to cruise around the neighborhood or go to the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16179248
> 
> 
> View attachment 16179249


This is a super-cool frame.

Those Spinergies are quite a blast from the past as well. I wonder how many pairs of those have lasted this long.


----------



## johnnyboots

gmads said:


> I have the most fun on this Ibis Spanky - converted to single speed. Old school steel frame from the mid-90's. Just easy to cruise around the neighborhood or go to the store.


Don't know if it's my favorite but its always fun to ride! My 1970 Raleigh Record. I've put more mileage on this going to bars/breweries than my dad put on it in 50 years. Love old steel!


----------



## johnnyboots

My Evil Chamois Hagar is a favorite, this thing just flat out rips!


----------



## -CUJO-

I love the Italian steel bikes from the 80’s: Ciocc, Guerciotti, Colnago, De Rosa, Pinarello, Gios, etc. They’re beautiful when adorned with Campagnolo Super Record parts.


----------



## gmads

I've enjoyed the single speed, so got a cheap Kilo TT to try fixed gear:


----------



## Sappie66

-CUJO- said:


> I love the Italian steel bikes from the 80’s: Ciocc, Guerciotti, Colnago, De Rosa, Pinarello, Gios, etc. They’re beautiful when adorned with Campagnolo Super Record parts.


----------



## Cappyab

riff raff said:


> I stopped by a shop in Leesburg VA last week, they carried Moots, impressive gear!


Although I haven’t used it more than a handful of times in the past ten years, I still think my titanium Merlin Works CR from ‘06 is a beauty. Now, had I know about Moots at the time, I may have purchased it instead. If the place you referenced is Plum Grove, I think they were selling titanium bikes from Independent Fabrication when I visited.


----------



## nobody

Just fun....


----------



## supermarketoflove

Some Promax


----------



## CGozick

supermarketoflove said:


> Some Promax
> 
> View attachment 16249064


So much to dig about this. Those brakes, those wheels, that fork...


----------



## johnnyboots

Love my Evil Chamois Hagar, it just shreds


----------



## Sappie66

My new ride:


----------



## It's Hedley

Will be back on the Cannondale Synapse tomorrow morning for a Fall weather ride...


----------



## guspech750

I still rock out on my early 90’s (1992?) carbon fiber Schwinn Paramount. It was built by Kestrel since Schwinn owned them at the time. 

I also still took around on my 1988 Schwinn Prologue that is set up for cruising around the neighborhood. 



































































Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## guspech750

I do still have my Paramount and Manitou hardtail frames. They are buried in my basement. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## EngineerHack

I am a Specialized fan myself. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## GSNewbie

Me too. Here is my motorized bike.


----------



## Jonathan T

I have a soft spot for Specialized...rode all my races and gran fondos with a Roubaix.


----------



## Sappie66




----------



## Jonathan T

Sappie66 said:


>


Insert “watch” in place of bike and it works too 😄


----------



## Pongster

I only have one. So Specialized Pitch.


----------



## Grasshopperglock

Haro, Hutch, and Redline. Especially the Hutch Trickstar. I had one in hammered black paint. Traded a Haro for it. Redline RL2 was the last.

Never got into GT but I have built one for my son. Never rode one.

Early Mongoose was the beginning. Chrome and white. Seat, peddles, grips, brakes and tires white. On a Chrome frame, one piece crank, 44/16 sproket and freewheel, handlebars.

I had spoke and later, white Skyway Tuff II mags. Same white tires.


----------



## Sappie66

Grasshopperglock said:


> Haro, Hutch, and Redline. Especially the Hutch Trickstar. I had one in hammered black paint. Traded a Haro for it. Redline RL2 was the last.
> 
> Never got into GT but I have built one for my son. Never rode one.
> 
> Early Mongoose was the beginning. Chrome and white. Seat, peddles, grips, brakes and tires white. On a Chrome frame, one piece crank, 44/16 sproket and freewheel, handlebars.
> 
> I had spoke and later, white Skyway Tuff II mags. Same white tires.


Pics?!?!?!?


----------



## Grasshopperglock

Sappie66 said:


> Pics?!?!?!?


Not without a time machine. 1980's vintage.


----------



## Catalyzt

For a pure acoustic bicycle, it would have to be my Raleigh Competition, circa about 1970. I had it restored in 2019 (for about the 5th time). It lives in New York, and I rode it this summer for the first time in about 15 years, had a blast with it! Unfortunately, the riding position was very hard on my back, so after a few more years, I will probably see if any family friend's kids would like it. 










For an e-Bike, my first was a heavily modified Trek 930 with a 250W Hilltopper kit. Has a '90s Girvin Flexstem suspension system for handlebars and suspension seat post, not quite enough for the terrible pavement in this neighborhood, but helps a LOT. Great for little fitness rides around my VERY hilly neighborhood when I don't want to put more miles on the battery of my eMTB. Range is only about 15 miles, and that's with plenty of pedaling. Just finished a 35-minute ride on this one right before posting. 










But probably my favorite is my Motobecane Ultra e-Adventure. Originally 49 pounds, but tubeless Maxxis Ikon 2.3 tires and a carbon fiber seat got it down to 46 pounds. Very low power, 250W motor with only 40 nm of torque, so it requires a lot of rider effort-- which is what I want and need to stay in shape. Range is a bit over 40 miles with a little over 4,000 feet of vertical. It is also the fastest bike I've ever owned going downhill, partly due to the low rolling resistance of the Ikons, and my record speed (so far) is 43 MPH, and it was shockingly stable, felt like it was glued to the road. A budget eMTB that punches far, far above its weight, both figuratively and literally, and is more than adequate for intermediate/advanced terrain, and its limits are well in excess of my own skill as a rider. Predictable and forgiving on what we call "Sierra Sand" which blows across the old mountain roads here, fine for small to moderate drops, and fantastic through rock gardens. Here it is with the original tires.


----------



## Sappie66

Clean and dirty: New-to-me Basso Palta gravel bike.


----------



## balllistic

For road my rebuilt & HotTubes repainted 2005 Jamis Eclipse (carbon & Reynolds 853 steel). For gravel/mixed terrain my Gunnar Hyper-X (True Temper OX Platinum). Rides on both are sublime.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## epicKr3mps

Specialized Chisel purchased used during pandemic.


----------



## paulnewman

Posted in this thread about 2 years ago, so it's time for an update. Here's the stable

2004 LeMond Arrivee Titanium Road Bike - bought a TI frame and built it up with Campy Zonda wheels and Shimano 105 11speed from a different frame I had. So comfortable, so lightweight.









2022 3T Exploro Gravel Bike with Sram Rival AXS 2x - bought this earlier this year, my first bike with disc brakes, first with electronic shifting, first carbon frame. It is so fast, I've used it in several gravel grinder events, used it for bikepacking, for commuting, so versatile. Also love that the color is reminiscent of 1980s Porsche brown









2003 LeMond Poprad - bought this frame many years ago and its seen many different builds over the years. The 10speed sram brifters on the latest build stopped shifting so I have bought a Shimano MTB derailleur, a microshift 10 speed bar end shifter (for cost savings), and a 1x chainring to simplify the drivetrain on it. I'll do a CX race on it next month and we'll see how I fare









1989 Specialized Rock Combo - just picked up this very rare, 1 of 500, one year only Rock Combo. This is the original gravel bike. I found one in really good shape and I will be doing a mild restoration with 26x2.3 Rene Herse tires (set up "ghetto" tubeless), white Turbo saddle, white Fizik tape, white cables, stainless King cages. Long term I have a crazy idea for running the relatively inexpensive Sram GX AXS electronic 1x12 drivetrain with new wheels, hiding the flatbar wireless shifter unit under the seat, and then using the Sram wireless blips on the handlebars as bar end shifters.


----------



## Sappie66

paulnewman said:


> Posted in this thread about 2 years ago, so it's time for an update. Here's the stable
> 
> 2004 LeMond Arrivee Titanium Road Bike - bought a TI frame and built it up with Campy Zonda wheels and Shimano 105 11speed from a different frame I had. So comfortable, so lightweight.
> View attachment 16961780
> 
> 
> 2022 3T Exploro Gravel Bike with Sram Rival AXS 2x - bought this earlier this year, my first bike with disc brakes, first with electronic shifting, first carbon frame. It is so fast, I've used it in several gravel grinder events, used it for bikepacking, for commuting, so versatile. Also love that the color is reminiscent of 1980s Porsche brown
> View attachment 16961786
> 
> 
> 2003 LeMond Poprad - bought this frame many years ago and its seen many different builds over the years. The 10speed sram brifters on the latest build stopped shifting so I have bought a Shimano MTB derailleur, a microshift 10 speed bar end shifter (for cost savings), and a 1x chainring to simplify the drivetrain on it. I'll do a CX race on it next month and we'll see how I fare
> View attachment 16961789
> 
> 
> 1989 Specialized Rock Combo - just picked up this very rare, 1 of 500, one year only Rock Combo. This is the original gravel bike. I found one in really good shape and I will be doing a mild restoration with 26x2.3 Rene Herse tires (set up "ghetto" tubeless), white Turbo saddle, white Fizik tape, white cables, stainless King cages. Long term I have a crazy idea for running the relatively inexpensive Sram GX AXS electronic 1x12 drivetrain with new wheels, hiding the flatbar wireless shifter unit under the seat, and then using the Sram wireless blips on the handlebars as bar end shifters.
> View attachment 16961795


Love the Ti Lemond and the Exploro! Buddy of mine has the Exploro. Killer fast aero gravel bike. Would be the perfect GADA bike - road-bike fast and gravel-bike tough. His is red and white.


----------



## Sappie66

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mario-cipollini-sentenced-to-three-years-in-prison-for-domestic-abuse/



















He’s not my favorite person, but he makes my favorite bikes.


----------



## dlmypr

I love the design of Van Moof bikes, they look awesome 😎


----------



## guspech750

Sappie66 said:


> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mario-cipollini-sentenced-to-three-years-in-prison-for-domestic-abuse/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He’s not my favorite person, but he makes my favorite bikes.


Fuuuuuuuuc*! I would have never thought Cipollini smacking around women. I always had seen him as a player. What a waste. 

Sweet bikes though. 


Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## WatchesAddicted

A lot of great bikes here, thanks for sharing. Here are my 1999 Gary Fisher Joshua F3 and 2016 Cannondale Synapse Ultegra.


----------



## Barge

EGO movement Great Gatsby E-cargo bike


soo much fun.


----------



## Sappie66

Barge said:


> EGO movement Great Gatsby E-cargo bike
> 
> 
> soo much fun.


I wouldn't want to be barreling down a steep him in that! Cool bike though!


----------



## Cheep

just some old bike.


----------



## Cheep

this ones a little older and not as good.


----------



## Barge

Sappie66 said:


> I wouldn't want to be barreling down a steep him in that! Cool bike though!


But barreling up a hill is great. downhill picks up speed very quickly, 53km/h is record so far.


----------



## Sappie66

Barge said:


> But barreling up a hill is great. downhill picks up speed very quickly, 53km/h is record so far.


Can you actually barrel up a hill?


----------



## Barge

Well I could easily fit a barrel in the cargo bin.


----------

